# Grinder for espresso and v60



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

So I want to get a grinder, but it is hard to choose! I have a £1500 budget.

I was looking at the

Nuova Simonelli Mythos One Plus

Because it seems very high end, has vertical burrs so low retention, and I liked the idea of the tamper built in. But then I realised the dynametric tampers can be bought seperatly.

Other models I have looked at are Compak E8, E10 (but I don't like the idea of a fan).

Also along the research I did it seems you can't have one grinder for both brew and espresso, just espresso? So I would need to spend less on espresso grinder and buy another grinder for filter? Or will my nutribullet do for filter?

Thanks!


----------

